# damn this nice weather!



## mass_burner (Oct 5, 2013)

Hasn't broke 55 in overnight here for the last 7 days.  I'm ready to burn!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 5, 2013)

I have the windows open and it is 80 degrees in the house. I took the air conditioners down a week ago.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Oct 5, 2013)

You could always relocate. I drove through at least 6" of crap this morning on the way to work. Last night, I-70 was closed for about 3-5 hrs due to snow, ice, and accidents.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah I have an insane in-law couple that just moved from San Antonio, Texas, lived in Texas all their lives, to just north of Colorado Springs last month. Boy are they in for a surprise. At 86 years of age.


----------



## Dix (Oct 5, 2013)

Saw that snow on the news, OMG 

60F here tonight, gonna be a while before I light the PE again.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 5, 2013)

Took the ACs out today.

Still have not finished rebuilding the stove. 

The cold will come.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Oct 5, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Saw that snow on the news, OMG
> 
> 60F here tonight, gonna be a while before I light the PE again.



Remember Spring was pretty cool there for a while and peeps were burning well into it. 
The cold weather will come soon enough. The ocean water here last week (cuz I wuz in it, surfing) seemed colder than normal for Sept. 
But seems to have warmed up again at the 20 mile buoy -- water temp there is now 67.5 °F


----------



## HDRock (Oct 6, 2013)

Cold will be here soon enough , I love this


----------



## begreen (Oct 6, 2013)

Bless this nice weather is what I say when we have great weekend weather in October. It will be cold soon enough. Enjoy the sunshine if you've got it. I know it did this weekend. The wood stove can wait for another week or two.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 7, 2013)

For sure you should enjoy the nice weather while it is here. Soon enough the cold winds will be blowing.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 9, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> 60F here tonight, gonna be a while before I light the PE again.


We fired up some food in the oven last night and got the house back up to 67. Now we're back into some warmer temps for at least a week.  I'm in no rush to start eating into my wood stash just yet....


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 16, 2013)

been using the past three mornings to burn some smaller dry limbs. gets the busy morning area of the house up to 72 in no time. i have plenty of kindling otherwise.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 19, 2013)

i'm not in a hurry to get cold. my shed needs a roof and the stove needs a little work. then it'll get cold and i say WHERE'S SPRING


----------



## OldLumberKid (Oct 30, 2013)

Not quite so nice any more ... it says 49 F here but it feels like 41 degrees

Mrs. seems to like it like that though.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 30, 2013)

OldLumberKid said:


> Not quite so nice any more ... it says 49 F here but it feels like 41 degrees
> 
> Mrs. seems to like it like that though.


 

34 F overnight low, now 45 raw rain. when i left this morning house was 73 F - all wood heat baby!

where is Sandyland anyway?


----------



## DevilsBrew (Oct 30, 2013)

In the 60s today.  We have had yo-you weather for over a year.  Warm one day, freezing the next.  Lots of rain.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 30, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> In the 60s today.  We have had yo-you weather for over a year.  Warm one day, freezing the next.  Lots of rain.


 

We are in a long dry spell, finally some rain today. Top soil is literally turning to dust.


----------



## MishMouse (Oct 30, 2013)

We have been in a cold wet windy spell since mid September.  Now since the temps have been going below freezing instead of getting rain we are getting snow. I wish it would warm up here and stay there at least until mid-December. Started burning 24-7 about 2 weeks ago I am not ready for it yet.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Oct 30, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> 34 F overnight low, now 45 raw rain. when i left this morning house was 73 F - all wood heat baby!
> 
> where is Sandyland anyway?



You can keep the rain. Well actually the garden and the flowers — Montauk Daisies in major bloom right now — need it.

And there's yer clue. Sandyland ... Lawnguyland ... it's sandy, and it got hit by Hurricane Sandy, and that was the source of most of my scrounge.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 31, 2013)

Still nothing here.  I did finish the stove and do two break in burns but that was it, ther than using the fireplace once while watching the Sox.

Next few days we have mid 60s day/50s night, then it takes a big dip to the 40s/20s a couple days then supposedly back up to the 60s. 

At this rate I probably wont get into a burn rythm till Thanksgiving time.  Typical here and OK with me since I dont have enough wood to go straight through from Oct-Apr anyway (nor the need with NG so cheap)


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2013)

Warm is fine with me. It got cold too early last year and ate a half cord of this years stash.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm surprised you haven't been colder up there, Jeremy.  We've been seeing lows in the 30's every night for the last week, with highs 45 - 55F. I've been burning overnight loads every day, and even a couple of morning loads.

A warm front hit us yesterday, tho, and we'll be seeing highs upper 60's (maybe even 70) the next two days.



BrotherBart said:


> Warm is fine with me. It got cold too early last year and ate a half cord of this years stash.


Also, spring took _forever._  I don't think I recall such a cool April/May... and even June.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh we did have overnight lows dip into the 30s in the last week but now it warmend up again.  Daytime highs were still in the 50s/60s though so not worth lighting up for me.  Since I have the cheap NG I save the wood for days that are low 40s or below.

Im about 15mi from the Ocean as the crow flies so I think that moderates my temp a bit relative to W mass.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 31, 2013)

OldLumberKid said:


> You can keep the rain. Well actually the garden and the flowers — Montauk Daisies in major bloom right now — need it.
> 
> And there's yer clue. Sandyland ... Lawnguyland ... it's sandy, and it got hit by Hurricane Sandy, and that was the source of most of my scrounge.


 

oh, got it.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 31, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Oh we did have overnight lows dip into the 30s in the last week but now it warmend up again.  Daytime highs were still in the 50s/60s though so not worth lighting up for me.  Since I have the cheap NG I save the wood for days that are low 40s or below.
> 
> Im about 15mi from the Ocean as the crow flies so I think that moderates my temp a bit relative to W mass.


 

i'm right down the road east from you, in Cohasset, if i go on my roof i can see the ocean. been to W mass and it does seem colder there, maybe the humidity difference.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 31, 2013)

Cohasset is a beautiful town!, we got married there. 

Seems like the Berkshires are colder but I think the last couple years the inner south shore has been the snow jackpot for some reason... Like right over Raybonz place...


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 31, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Cohasset is a beautiful town!, we got married there.
> 
> Seems like the Berkshires are colder but I think the last couple years the inner south shore has been the snow jackpot for some reason... Like right over Raybonz place...


 

So did I. Don't tell me you got married at Kimball's-by-the Sea. Berkshires seem to have an extra chill we don't get that often.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 31, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> So did I. Don't tell me you got married at Kimball's-by-the Sea.



We did, but it had changed names to Cohasset Harbor Resort / Atlantica Restaurant by the time we where there.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 31, 2013)

jharkin said:


> We did, but it had changed names to Cohasset Harbor Resort / Atlantica Restaurant by the time we where there.


 

We did too. Wow. I still call it Kimball's.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, its 8:30am on November first.

And its *67F *outside and climbing!!

?????????????


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 1, 2013)

I will have to drive through Boston today- looking out at Pine St shelter and countless homeless. I will gladly take a few warmer days.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 1, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Well, its 8:30am on November first.
> 
> And its *67F *outside and climbing!!
> 
> ?????????????


It was cooler last June!

June 6, 2013:  54/70F
June 7, 2013:  60/64F


----------



## jharkin (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah


Adios Pantalones said:


> I will gladly take a few warmer days.



Yeah true, I'm planning to take advantage of it tomorrow to get one last good r/c flying day in before it gets cold.  BUt I am itching to make use of my freshly rebuilt stove!


----------



## Ashful (Nov 1, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Yeah true, I'm planning to take advantage of it tomorrow to get one last good r/c flying day in before it gets cold.  BUt I am itching to make use of my freshly rebuilt stove!


How do you have time for RC flying, with a 200 year old house to maintain?   

It's wicked windy out here today.  I actually saw some hawks coasting high speed BACKWARDS in a good head wind, over my front yard this morning.  Might make for some perilous flying conditions!


----------



## DevilsBrew (Nov 2, 2013)

Forecast is for rain all day here, hopefully tomorrow I can get outside and cook up some food.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 2, 2013)

Joful said:


> How do you have time for RC flying, with a 200 year old house to maintain?
> 
> It's wicked windy out here today.  I actually saw some hawks coasting high speed BACKWARDS in a good head wind, over my front yard this morning.  Might make for some perilous flying conditions!



Gotta have priorities 

Like you my next big project is windows.... But I'm going to wait for next spring and spread them out over a few years. Jade sent me a nice tub of sarco to try out


----------



## Ashful (Nov 2, 2013)

Cool.  Sitting on a gallon of the stuff, here!  I'm not using linseed paint, tho .  Just Ben Moore Aura over alkyd oil primer.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 2, 2013)

Joful said:


> Cool.  Sitting on a gallon of the stuff, here!  I'm not using linseed paint, tho .  Just Ben Moore Aura over alkyd oil primer.



Sounds familiar. Our exterior trim is mooreglo right now but I just used aura for the bath and like it. Might try that outside if we do a full repaint.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 3, 2013)

40 all day here,34 right now and 24 overnight.No fire for 4 days now. Id like to start the stove but its still 77 in the house. Maybe tomorrow.


----------

